# Best line for my penn senator 12/0?



## David Howington (May 31, 2017)

I'm shark fishing from the beach and need to re line my real. What's the best line and should I use braid then mono or other way around? Please help! Thank you


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I build many shark reels and most of the fisherman use all mono. Usually 130lb. What type I dont know.


----------



## AdrenB (Jun 20, 2017)

I personally would use 1000 yard of 130 braid, then top it off with 130 mono. Just my preference, and others will likely have their own.


----------



## Ez2cDave (Feb 7, 2015)

David Howington said:


> I'm shark fishing from the beach and need to re line my real. What's the best line and should I use braid then mono or other way around? Please help! Thank you


The lb-test depends on your rod and your physical strength . . .

My recommendation is 80-100 lb MONO . . . No Braid !


----------



## Shark Hunter (Apr 17, 2014)

I use straight 100 lb Mono. Sufix or Exsum. It will hold 1000 yards.
I have had good results with this set up.
If your reel is serviced and new drags, there is not a lot it can't catch.
I use 130lb on a 14/0.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Braid is bad to use for sharks from the beach. When you have several hundred yards of line out, the sag in the line will drag bottom in the shallow water. Braid abrades faster than mono.

I've got 900 yards of braid on my shark rod with about 150 yards of mono top shot. But I am fishing in deep water from a boat. If I was from the beach, I'd swap it out. for all mono.


----------



## AdrenB (Jun 20, 2017)

NoMoSurf said:


> Braid is bad to use for sharks from the beach. When you have several hundred yards of line out, the sag in the line will drag bottom in the shallow water. Braid abrades faster than mono.
> 
> I've got 900 yards of braid on my shark rod with about 150 yards of mono top shot. But I am fishing in deep water from a boat. If I was from the beach, I'd swap it out. for all mono.


I run long topshots and change them regularly, my braid only sees water when a fish takes line. It beats the hell out of changing the whole spool because of a nick 200 yards in...


----------

